# Alles LOBO !!!



## jopo (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich habs getan!

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von einem anderen Forumsmitglied einen 98er STS LOBO DH -Rahmen gekauft (Danke, Matthias!). Jetzt gehts ans Aufbauen !!!  

Eine neue 03er Marzocchi Super-T in schwarz/silber  habe ich schon in ebay geschossen und eine schwarze Hope BigUn Steckachsen-Nabe und zwei Sun SingleTrack-Felgen habe ich noch rumliegen. Ich (bisher Nur-Tourenfahrer) fand das fette Zeug schon immer geil! 
Antriebsseitig kommt wohl nur eine schwarze Rohloff in Frage, da muss ich das Ausfallende dann auf OEM umbauen. Für die Verzögerung gibts  Hope C2, da kommt dann ein Adapter nach IS2000 an den Hinterbau. Die Leitungen möchte ich durchs Oberrohr ziehen, die paar kleinen Löcher würden die Alu-Muffen wohl verkraften, aber an der Sattelstütze könnte es eng werden. Blöd ist, dass alle 3 Leitungen hinten links verlaufen, richtiges Gedränge. Wäre es eine Idee, die Schaltzüge im Rahmen ohne Aussenhülle laufen zu lassen? Die Bremse (5,5mm) muss notfalls aussenherum.
Einen Satz schwarze Kurbeln RaceFace Forged und silberne Roox habe ich noch, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob beides nicht ein Stilbruch ist. Muss ich ausprobieren.
Einen alten 1 1/8-Steuersatz habe ich auch noch (Aber wird die Super-T überhaupt mit einem normalen Steuersatz eingebaut? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie eine Doppelbrücke an den Rahmen kommt.Vielleicht klärt sich das, wenn die Gabel hier ist).
Und die restlichen Kleinteile, die noch fehlen: Vorbau Marzocchi (für Super-T, schwarz), Lenker Syncros (silber) und Sattelstütze Syncros (schwarz), Sattel Extralite (rot) Lenkergriffe (rot), Speichen DT Competition (silber), Reifen Fat Albert, Innenlager RaceFace (weiß jemand was zu der Innenlager-Länge?).

Postet mal Eure Meinung.  

jopo 

PS. Ausserdem würde ich gern andere LOBO-Besitzer kennenlernen!


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. Februar 2004)

> Die Leitungen möchte ich durchs Oberrohr ziehen, die paar kleinen Löcher würden die Alu-Muffen wohl verkraften



Wie ist das denn gemeint? Du willst nicht etwa den Rahmen anbohren, oder etwa doch?!? 

   


[MfG] Bastieeeh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (9. Februar 2004)

> Die Leitungen möchte ich durchs Oberrohr ziehen, die paar kleinen Löcher würden die Alu-Muffen wohl verkraften



ouch...


----------



## GTdanni (9. Februar 2004)

Sind denn die Züge bei dem Ding nicht innen verlegt? Sicher nicht, sonst würdest du ja nicht fragen   Also ich denke es wäre kein Thema, der Rahmen hält sicher die Löcher aus (Schaltung ohne Hülle, wie beim "normalen" STS) aber bist du dir sicher das es mit der Doppelbrücke keine Probs gibt? Bei meinem STS-1 knicken die Gabelrohre die Bowdenzughüllen und Hydr. leitungen weg.


----------



## jopo (9. Februar 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke es wäre kein Thema, der Rahmen hält sicher die Löcher aus (Schaltung ohne Hülle, wie beim "normalen" STS) aber bist du dir sicher das es mit der Doppelbrücke keine Probs gibt? Bei meinem STS-1 knicken die Gabelrohre die Bowdenzughüllen und Hydr. leitungen weg.



An die Gabelrohre hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht, ein Grund mehr, mit den Schaltzügen nach innen zu gehen. Mit der Bremse wird mir das wohl doch nicht gelingen. 
Zur Zeit sind es ja nur Ideen, endgültig entscheide ich das sowieso erst, wenn ich die Rohloff hier habe. Aber durchs Oberrohr ist  schon wieder von Gestern, ich komme da mit Sicherheit mit der Sattelstütze in Konflikt, die ist beim LOBO 31,5. Ich werde mit den Schaltzügen durchs Unterrohr gehen, dann kommen sie unterm Schwingenlager raus und dann direkt nach hinten zur Nabe. 
Ein Stabilitätsprob gibt es da garantiert nicht, die Löcher für die Liner sind nur 2,5mm

jopo


----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2004)

Wo genau willst du denn die Löcher am Steuerohr machen? Ich glaub nicht das es da ne geeignete Stelle gibt wenn man ne Doppelbrücke fährt. Ich hab heut lange Zeit damit verbracht meine Zughülle zu verlegen und ich glaub nicht das es das optimum ist. Also erstmal Vorsicht, bau mal die Gabel ein und schau dir an was ich meine, nicht das du die Löcher umsonst bohrst. Ich häng mal noch ein Bild an, man kann zwar kaum etwas erkennen aber vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau willst du denn die Löcher am Steuerohr machen? Ich glaub nicht das es da ne geeignete Stelle gibt wenn man ne Doppelbrücke fährt. Ich hab heut lange Zeit damit verbracht meine Zughülle zu verlegen und ich glaub nicht das es das optimum ist. Also erstmal Vorsicht, bau mal die Gabel ein und schau dir an was ich meine, nicht das du die Löcher umsonst bohrst. Ich häng mal noch ein Bild an, man kann zwar kaum etwas erkennen aber vielleicht hilfts ja.



Hallo Danni, Danke für die Hilfe. Aber genau da wollte ich mit den Zügen rein. Allerdings steiler nach hinten. Bei Dir sieht es so aus, als hättest Du das Steuerrohr anbohren wollen. Oder täuschen die Winkel auf dem Foto?
Die Gabel ist heute angekommen. So ein Monsterteil. Gegen die Super-T ist meine Votec GS4-OS harmlos. Ich glaube, das mit der Super-T war auch keine so gute Idee. Vielleicht wäre eine 04rer Z150-FR besser für das LOBO. Aber ich hatte gedacht, wenn das Bike damals serienmäßig mit der Boxxer ausgestattet war, wären 170mm gerade richtig.

jopo

Jetzt habe ich noch rasch ein paar Pics geschossen


----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2004)

Ja nee, jetzt wo ich die Fotos sehe ist alles Klar. Natürlich klappt das bei dir, es geht nurnicht bei mir weil ich genau da oben den Dämpfer sitzen hab. Denn mir fällt ein als ich die "normale" Doppelbrücke drin hatte ging es mit den Zügen auch prima. Die Löcher sind bei mir grade von vorn neben das Steuerrohr gebort, original. Und sorry nochmal für die Aufregung.


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Februar 2004)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich habs getan!
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von einem anderen Forumsmitglied einen 98er STS LOBO DH -Rahmen gekauft (Danke, Matthias!). Jetzt gehts ans Aufbauen !!!



@jopo:

freut mich
 man da hast dir echt was vorgenommen...aber wenn´s mal fertig ist hast du eines von den seltenen lobo´s am start,hast du zwar jetzt schon  , aber weiterhin viel spass mit dem rahmen


----------



## jopo (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Matthias, grüss Dich!

Viel ist am LOBO noch nicht passiert, ich muss aber auch noch ein CD-SV fertigbauen. Einen Satz neue Lager fürs LOBO habe ich gerade auf ebay geschossen. Die Marzocchi Super-T werde ich nicht einbauen (ist zu mächtig, 170mm Travel sind zuviel), die werde ich weiterreichen. statt dessen kommt wohl eine kleinere German-A-Doppelbrücke hinein.

jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Februar 2004)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich habs getan!
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich von einem anderen Forumsmitglied einen 98er STS LOBO DH -Rahmen gekauft (Danke, Matthias!). Jetzt gehts ans Aufbauen !!!
> 
> ...



ICH HABS AUCH GETAN!!!    (so eben bei Xbay).
>>>Speziellen dank an JOPO für den Tip!<<<
War schon länger auf der Suche,und ENDLICH wurd ich fündig!!! 










Bevor es zum Aufbau gehen wird,wird der Rahmen erstma gründlich zerlegt/bearbeitet.(polieren etc).Bin ma gespannt auf die LagerBuchsen bzw. das RS-Pullshock!Ersatz gibts ja bei Icyclesusa.com bzw Betd.co.uk

                                                    Gruss Raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2004)

Glückwunsch, schönes Teil.


----------



## jopo (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Speedy, das freut mich jetzt für Dich      !!!!!!!

Wenn Du Infos brauchst, wie Du einen anständigen Adapter nach IS2000 an den Hinterbau bekommst, helfe ich Dir gern.

jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Februar 2004)

Ja,das wär ne super sache!-so wie ich das seh,ist der Sattel original gar ned am Rahmen dran,sondern über diese Alu Platte mit der Steckachse verbunden-quasi wie ein "exzenter".Lediglich die Abstützung ist mit der unteren Strebe vom Hinterbau verschraubt
Meine momentane Idee wär,ähnlich dem Adapter von A2z -ne AdapterPlatte zu fräsen,und am ausfallende zu verschrauben.Dazu müsste die allerdings exakt winklig anliegen.-kann das momentan alles etwas schlecht einschätzen, nur von Pics etc.Als Disc kommt Hope Mono bzw '03er XT DH..ma guckn..
>Wie hast du es bei dir gelöst?

                                                        Gruss Raphael


----------



## jopo (21. Februar 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,das wär ne super sache Wie hast du es bei dir gelöst?
> 
> Gruss Raphael




Anders, ich stell morgen mal'n Pic rein.

jopo


----------



## jopo (22. Februar 2004)

Adapter für Bremse bauen und anschweißen.

Zuerst baue ich das Hinterrad (besser noch, nur eine Nabe) ein und fixiere die Bremse zentriert auf der Bremsscheibe. Dies geht am besten mit kleinen Stücken aus Hartpappe in Größe der Bremsbeläge, die ich zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe klemme. Wenn die Bremse auf der Scheibe fixiert ist, drehe ich die Scheibe in die Position, in der die Bremse optimal (auch Zugverlegung beachten) über dem Hinterbau sitzt. Jetzt baue ich ein Plexiglas-Muster, das ich zunächst an den Hinterbau anpasse (5mm Plexiglas, weil ich durch das Material die Bremsenkontur und die Befestigungslöcher sehen kann). Dann skizziere ich die obere Form des Adapters und die Verschraubungslöcher auf das Plexiglas. Nachdem ich das Teil ausgeschnitten und die Verschraubungslöcher gebohrt habe, schraube ich das Muster an die Bremse und überprüfe Form und Position. Wenn alles passt, baue ich das Teil aus 5mm dickem hochfestem Alu nach, wobei ich nur unten die exakte Form einhalte. Oben gebe ich etwas Material zu, das wird erst nach dem Anschweißen abgetragen. Das fertige Aluteil verschraube ich mit der Bremse, wobei ich so viele Unterlegscheiben dazwischen lege, dass der Adapter optimal über dem Ausfallende sitzt. Dann lasse ich den Adapter anschweißen. Dazu lasse ich erst am oberen und unteren Ende des Adapters einen Schweißpunkt setzen. Damit ist der Adapter fixiert. Dann schraube ich die Bremse ab und baue das Hinterrad bzw. die Nabe aus, damit die Teile nicht beschädigt werden und der Schweißer mehr Platz zum Arbeiten hat. Nach dem Schweißen werden die Schweißnähte noch verputzt und der Adapter ist fertig. Vorteil ist auch, dass so ein Adapter exakt auf Bremse und Scheibe abgestimmt ist, man braucht keine Zwischenadapter +20 oder +40 bei größeren Scheiben.
Die Pics zeigen den Hinterbau von meinem 1996er Cannondale Super-V. da war bisher eine Formula nach Standard von 1995 dran, auch selber drangebaut. Dieser Adapter ist, wie ihr seht, nach IS2000. Muß nur noch lackiert werden.

jopo

PS. wer Hope kennt, sollte mal auf die Caliper-Verschraubung und auf die BremsleitungsVerbindung schauen!


----------



## GTdanni (22. Februar 2004)

Hey das sieht Klasse aus. Wenn ich irgendwann mein STS nochmal grundlegend umbaue kommt auch Scheibe dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (22. Februar 2004)

Hello!
Dankeschöön für die ausführliche Anleitung!!   

Hab durch Google n Interessantes Pic gefunden:
>Die HR Bremse ist ne VollHydr. HOPE C2 (die Original Verbaute ist auch ne HOPE,allerdings gelabelt durch RockShox und zudem TeilHydr.)





Nun zum eigentlichen *THEMA*
Ich denke die Lösung mit dem Anschweissen ist die beste,und vor allem die stabilste.Die Aufnahme am CD sieht echt klasse aus!!-Lackiert siehts aus wie Original!.
Ich werde am LOBO höchstwahrscheinlich ähnlich vorgehen,-also erstma n Rohling anfertigen (Sperrholz,etc..)-später auf der Arbeit eins aus ALU fräsen,und anschweissen lassen.-Hochglanzpolieren (bin ich mittlerweile nachm STS -der Speziallist dafür*g*),und fertig.

Die möglichkeit mit Abstützung lass ich vorerst..-gut,es ist schon machbar,vielleicht sogar mit normalen Naben..-aber ned so einfach   

                                    Gruss Raphael


----------



## jopo (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Speedy, 

das ist ja ein heißes Pic, das Du da aufgetan hast. Ist das was aktuelles, wer ist der Besitzer?
Die Scheibe ist allerdings kleiner als 165. Eine 165er geht bis ans Horst-Link. Und man sieht hier gut, dass die C2 die alten DH-Scheiben nur zu 4/5 nutzen, der Rest ist unnützer Ballast. Aber wirklich schön nostalgisch, das Teil   

jopo

PS. ich vermute, der Hinterrad-Ausbau ist auch nicht so einfach?!


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Februar 2004)

Auf die Pics bin ich durch googl'n gestossen.
Hab noch das ganze Bike als Photo da :





Ist echt Geil das Teil!-Werde den Verlauf vom Browser überprüfen wegn der Website...Das waren in den letzte tagen sooo viele ..  

                                                                Gruss Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (23. Februar 2004)

Hier die Versprochenen Pics:





Das AC Kettenblatt ist echt PORNO   




LOBO-Action!  





Die WEBSITE :http://www.chainreaction.de     - guckst du in der GARAGE beim MAIK  

Ps:Am Mittwoch kommt "Er"


----------



## jopo (1. März 2004)

@ Speedy, 
Du hast Dich bereits für den xbay-Tip revanciert. Dein Satz:"Bin ma gespannt auf die LagerBuchsen bzw. das RS-Pullshock! Ersatz gibts ja bei Icyclesusa.com bzw Betd.co.uk". 
Ich bin ja GT-Neuling und kannte beide Adressen noch nicht. Auf Icyclesusa.com habe ich soeben einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Lobo bestellt. War reduziert von 250,- $ auf 49,-$ + 20,-$ Versand! Sind ca. 50,- uro. Muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!    

jopo


----------



## SpeedyR (2. März 2004)

War doch kein Problem!
IcyclesUSA ist scho klasse-zu den Preisen.!?Hab letzte woche erstma ne VISA beantragt  .
BETD in England ist teurer.Das sind allerdings die "Speziallisten",wenn du das Angebot so betrachtest.-Egal ob GT /Specialized /giant etc...

Ich hab mal bei Pinkbike ein Photo vom GT-DHI gesen>Jemand aus Schweden (!!!) hat sich diesen dort reparieren lassen.Die Schwinge war verzogen und an Dämpferaufnahme gerissen.Es wurde neu ausgerichtet und Verschweisst,neu lackiert >  

Es gibt für die RS BOXXER den "MODJO" Kit .(mojo.co.uk).Es ist die Druck/zugstufe umgebaut und extern verstellbar.(ähnlich das von BlackBox Racing bei RS)´-funktioniert jedoch deutlich besser.BETD war an der Entwicklung beteiligt!-vertrieben wirds jedoch vn mojo  

Was kostet eigentlich Versand/Zoll von Icycles?..Lieferzeit?..denke mal 10-14tage oder?

                                       Gruss Rafael


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. März 2004)

Hallo an die LOBO Fraktion! Hab gerade was interessantes für Euch gesehen, gucks Du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666508274&category=22679


----------



## SpeedyR (14. März 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/9732d1_1_b.jpg[/IMG

Interessant.Würde mal sagen die Aluwippe hat die Rennen ned überlebt :heul: 
Ma guckn..Ah..ich hab ja schon ein Lobo  ;) 

                                                                   Gruss Rafael


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. März 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ma guckn..Ah..ich hab ja schon ein Lobo


Ist ja sowieso nur als Ersatzteilträger interessant. Vor allem die Kettenstrebe, in der abgewinkelten Form kann man da ja ev. vorne doch mit einem E-Type was machen, hab ich noch nicht so häufig gesehen...


----------



## jopo (15. März 2004)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die LOBO Fraktion! Hab gerade was interessantes für Euch gesehen, gucks Du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666508274&category=22679



Hallo LTS, danke für den Tip, klappt ja ausgezeichnet mit den Hinweisen. Allerdings hatte ich das Teil auch schon entdeckt, wird wohl meiner werden. Als Ersatzteillager. Allerdings warte ich erstmal ab, ob noch jemand Interesse hat. 
Mein Dämpfer von ICYCLEUSA ist am Samstag angekommen. Hat mich 50,- US-Dollar + 20,- Dollar Versand + 11,- Euro Zoll gekostet. Jetzt bietet ICYCLEUSA Rox-Dämpfer auf ebay an zum Spottpreis, den 1998er Lobo-Dämpfer für 30,- Dollar. Irre! Hätte ich nochmal 20,- Dollar gespart. 
Sollte jeder mal schauen, ob er da was passendes findet!!! Ich habe das Gefühl, die machen Ausverkauf, danach gibts vielleicht nix mehr.

jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (15. März 2004)

Die Pullshock's sind schon der Hammer - wird ma zeit dass meine VISA feddich is   .Werde gleich n paar auf vorrat ordern   .Hab auch die White Industries Naben entdeckt,und die RS Discbremse.
Tja,woher wohl die Jungs von Betd.co.uk ihre Pullshocks bekommen?  

Ps: Mit meinen LOBO gehts auch ordentlich voran.Bin fast fertig mit dem Hinterbau (polieren).Lager hab ich fast alle ersetzt.(ALLE bei LEISE Industriebedarf bekommen ,nichma 10euro bezahlen  )

Bin am überlegen was aus dem Hauptrahmen wird.Die weisse Pulverbeschichtung hat einige schrammen und kratzer.Mit Politur gings ned richtig weg,zudem sind die Aufkleber recht matt.
Werde mal probieren mit Sandstrahlen auf der arbeit  ,aber das eingebrannte Pulver ist wahrsch. zu hart.Müsste es ne zeit lang einweichen in ner Farblösung,-ob das dem ALU/Schweissnähten nix ausmacht??

Da der Rahmen sowieso neu Gepulvert werden müsste,werd ichs evtl durch ne Firma machen lassen.>http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html -ist sogar gleich um die "ecke".

-Kann es ein dass HOPE einige Lieferprobleme hat?Wollte bei mountainbikes.net Naben und 6ti ordern..hmmm..nix vorrätig.
Kann so nichma die Abstützung konstruieren ..  


                                            Gruss Rafael


----------

